# Problem with turbonocks



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

must b in the fine print...this wasn't my experance


----------



## live2hunt11 (Oct 23, 2013)

Do the turbonock t-4's slow down overall arrow speed? I want to try them but I'm trying to retain as much speed as I can. I can't imagine they would be faster than normal nocks due to the abrupt nock twist that pulls a little when leaving the string.


----------



## turbonockguy (Mar 4, 2013)

That little bump on the inside of your traditional nock that snaps onto the bowstring reduces arrow speed by about 6fps.
The T-4 just twists on. and it just slides off when shot. It will not fall off on your string because the twist in the nock provides enough resistance to stay on.
With a conventional nock and vane you need vanes to start the arrow spinning for stability. you need enough vane to get it stabilized quickly. but that same vane size also slows your arrow down through the entire flight of the arrow. The only thing that makes your arrow spin is wind resistance. and your your vane size you need to get the arrow spinning
is a liability in flight.

The T-4 takes a little energy from the bow for less than a 1000th of a second to start the spin of the arrow.
Since the arrow is already spinning you can use much smaller vanes, just enough to keep it spinning. smaller vanes = less wind resistance and less speed loss downrange. Even using the t-4 with large vanes imporves their performance since the arrow is mechanically spun there is less energy used by the larger vanes to initiate spin.

A standard store bought arrow with a 4 inch fletch will rotate 2.5 times in 20 yds.
A quick spin rotates about 6 times in 20 yds and uses only wind resistance to increase rpms and loses speed downrange because of the increased wind resistance.

The t-4 spins the arrow 24 times in 20 yds. and allows you to fly arrows accurately with smaller vanes.
I shoot carbons express fat shafts with bohning miniX vanes for target shooting with no problems in arrow flight.
You can stabilize broadheads with bohning mini blazers if you use the t-4. Bohning recommends them only for mechanicals.

On average just taking a store bought arrow with 4 in. fletch and putting the t-4 on that arrow. (paper tune the arrow) you will get about 5 inches flatter trajectory at 50yds. If you go to smaller fletching that improvement increases dramatically!
So to answer your question. 
You will improve performance without speed loss by using the t-4 nock. with any fletching. It will improve the performance of the quick spin vanes also.

If you research posts on this forum you will see some complaints that the turbos do not perform well.
Most complaints come from people who would not retune their equipment. and would shoot the bow out of tune.
We recommend doing a paper tear to set up the bow for our nocks. We provide a Tear chart and instructions with each order.( If you go to a bow shop to have your bow tuned,please take the paper tear instructions along!!!
The tuning instructions are a little different from conventional arrows. and if the bow mechanic does it his way he may be there all day trying to do a paper tear) With the Turbonocks you alway adjust for vertical first.

Another option to increase speed. The high rpm the turbo generates in effect stiffens the arrow. you can safely shoot 2 spine sizes lighter than what is recommended. as long as you do not shoot under the grain weight recommended for your bow.


----------



## live2hunt11 (Oct 23, 2013)

I ordered some t-4's from your website last night. I noticed there aren't a lot of youtube videos reviewing turbonocks so I'll try to make one to discuss my findings. I'm hopeful.


----------



## turbonockguy (Mar 4, 2013)

check out ripfletching on youtube..


----------



## live2hunt11 (Oct 23, 2013)

turbonockguy said:


> check out ripfletching on youtube..


Trust me, I've seen pretty much every video about them I could get my hands on, including his. I got my t-4's in the mail today and after a simple test of pulling the string back a half inch and releasing the same arrow with a turbonock vs without I'm very impressed by the spin generated with these nocks. It spun so quickly even with only a half inch of draw on the bow that my 120fps camera didn't even come close to catching the rotation in slow motion. I can't wait to put these things to the test.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Do you take paypal


----------



## turbonockguy (Mar 4, 2013)

mccoppinb said:


> Do you take paypal


Our online store does not have paypal. We do process major credit cards. and have all the required security certificates.
If you do not like using your credit card on line you can call us and place a phone order.Just do not call During the Patriots Broncos game on sunday!!!!!


----------



## turbonockguy (Mar 4, 2013)

live2hunt11 said:


> Trust me, I've seen pretty much every video about them I could get my hands on, including his. I got my t-4's in the mail today and after a simple test of pulling the string back a half inch and releasing the same arrow with a turbonock vs without I'm very impressed by the spin generated with these nocks. It spun so quickly even with only a half inch of draw on the bow that my 120fps camera didn't even come close to catching the rotation in slow motion. I can't wait to put these things to the test.


the rotation claims about by product have been hard for folks to believe or accept since I invented it about 12 years ago.
The first time I went to the ATA show, I met Pete Shepley of PSE and he asked if he could take some and test at his facilities. His engineers did a high speed video and determined that the twist in the nock delivered two rotations in the first five feet of flight. 
That works out to 24 revolutions in 20 yds.


----------



## turbonockguy (Mar 4, 2013)

ttt


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

i have been testing the turbo nocks and if you haven't tried them then you are truly missing out i have found that you may not see a whole lot of difference at 20 yards but back up. i have tested regular nocks and turbo nocks at 100 yards and the turbo nock will group tighter and shoot faster than you standard nock. everyone should try these out.


----------



## turbonockguy (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the post!


----------



## Wildan (Jul 29, 2011)

Ok you got me interested......watched your videos and have a question.I see they have to be glued.I shoot cock feather up so how do you line up your nocks?I would think all your arrows would have to be the same.


----------



## turbonockguy (Mar 4, 2013)

Wildan said:


> Ok you got me interested......watched your videos and have a question.I see they have to be glued.I shoot cock feather up so how do you line up your nocks?I would think all your arrows would have to be the same.


We include a high quality hot melt glue with each order. you can heat it with a lighter, hair dryer, heat gun. 
You basically put some hot glue on the nock and insert it into the shaft . You have about 30 seconds to rotate the nock to the correct alignment with your cock feather. If you get it wrong. just heat the end of the arrow with a hair dryer (not an open flame) or dip the back of the arrow into hot( near boiling) water for a few seconds and the glue will soften enough to allow you to rotate the nock.


----------



## Bowhunter!!31B (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello, I just discovered your products online, and I must say I am very intrigued. I currently shoot FOB's and I really like them, but I also really like the technology behind Turbonocks. Plus I am always looking for more cost-efficient quality equipment, and Turbonocks are much cheaper than FOB's. I do have a couple questions though.
1. Is there a size of Turbonock that will fit Easton Bloodline arrows? They are small diameter arrows, but are a different sized nock than the Axis arrows. I had to modify the Axis size FOB's to get them to work with my Bloodlines.
2. How easy is it to take Turbonocks out and replace them if they are damaged from tight groups? I regularly damage my FOB's because of tight groups. 
Thanks.


----------



## turbonockguy (Mar 4, 2013)

Bowhunter!!31B said:


> Hello, I just discovered your products online, and I must say I am very intrigued. I currently shoot FOB's and I really like them, but I also really like the technology behind Turbonocks. Plus I am always looking for more cost-efficient quality equipment, and Turbonocks are much cheaper than FOB's. I do have a couple questions though.
> 1. Is there a size of Turbonock that will fit Easton Bloodline arrows? They are small diameter arrows, but are a different sized nock than the Axis arrows. I had to modify the Axis size FOB's to get them to work with my Bloodlines.
> 2. How easy is it to take Turbonocks out and replace them if they are damaged from tight groups? I regularly damage my FOB's because of tight groups.
> 
> Thanks.


We do not have any turbonocks that will fit the bloodlines. also I think they are out of production.
We have just introduced a Turbonock overnock series on our website that will fit most of the new slim high penetration arrows like the Easton Injexion and the victory VAPS.
It is quite easy to instal and remove the TURBONOCKS . The hot melt glue can be heated with a hair dryer , heat gun on low. lighter. or you can use a hot melt glue gun. to install. to remove or adjust just dip the arrow in hot tap water. this usually softens the glue enough to rotate or remove the nock. you can also use a hair dryer. do not use open flame on carbon shafts.


----------



## turbonockguy (Mar 4, 2013)

*customer review*

Turbo Nock Review

For the past year or so I have been reading about the Turbo Nocks.
These nocks are twisted/spiraled in the groove, so that they start
the spin of the arrow immediately upon exit from the string.

Now, I'll admit when I first started reading about them, I was very
skeptical about the claims made, and the word GIMMICK was foremost
on my mind, but I'm a tinkerer, and was very curious.

About three weeks ago my curiosity about these nocks got the best of me,
and I contacted Nick Snook at the http://www.turbonockfactorystore.com ,
and asked him if he would send me a few of these nocks to try out, and IF
I like them I would be ordering more.

Nick is a great guy to deal with, and obliged me very quickly.
Within four days of my request, and some discussion with him about what
nocks I needed to use I had them in hand.

The first thing I want to say about these is - They are exceptionally well
constructed. Tough, and very precise from the first nock to the last.
They are not snap on, yet fit the string very well with a very smooth
transition both on & off the string even with the twist. Due to the 
twist, snap on is completely unnecessary, and they stay on the string
very well.

The arrows I use are the Arrow Dynamic Trad series, and Nick did not have
a nock model that fit these shaft perfectly, but the T5 nocks fit just slightly
loose, and with Nick's help & a little creative fitting & gluing they aligned perfectly,
and were securely fitted into the shafts.

Now to the testing & comparison against my standard nocks:

Nick was a little stingy ( A little friendly picking on Nick) & only sent me two nocks to test,
but I immediately realized improved accuracy, and more stable arrow flight,
even in high wind. Although I have not chronographed these yet, I am convinced
I am also getting a faster arrow, because my point on went from 30 to 40 yards.

What I believe to be the improvement in the accuracy, stability, and speed of the
arrows with these nocks is due to the immediately initiated spin of the arrow at
exit of the string. This places less demand on the fletching which reduces drag,
and the fletching is simply maintaining the stability of the arrow that the nock
has already initiated.

I ordered four dozen of the T5 model from Nick the next day after my initial testing,
and fitted them to all of my arrows when they arrived. Two days later I went to an 
ASA format 3D shoot, and we shot in a 40mph wind for the entire 30 targets. 
The wind was so bad that we could not even shoot on the practice range, 
because it would blow your arrows off the shelf as soon as you lifted the bow to draw.
As luck would have it almost every shot on the 30 target course found us shooting
cross wind shots. For most it was very frustrating, and that's putting it mildly.

At that shoot I shot in a group of five. Three compound guys, and only two of us
trad guys. Everyone in my group was having pure HE Double Toothpicks with the wind
Everyone except me . On shots that were turning everyone else's arrows to more
than a 45 degree angle to the target my arrows would only do a little flutter, but never
turned, and never left the line I released them on.

I won that shoot in my class, and was up from second place by a wide margin of points.
Even tied & beat a number of the compound scores. I'm not bragging about my shooting
with that statement, because I am CONVINCED that using the Turbo Nocks in that very
windy environment at what already was a very tough shoot Made The Difference.

Thanks Nick for being such a Great Guy, and taking the time to work with me to Get It Right.

Signed:
A Very Happy Customer
Rick Barbee


----------



## bowman29092 (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm interested. I'll probably grab a set. How are they to tune? The T-4s.


----------



## turbonockguy (Mar 4, 2013)

We send tuning instructions with each order.
Usually a slight rest height adjustment is required to get bullet holes when you paper tune


----------



## bowman29092 (Oct 16, 2012)

turbonockguy said:


> We send tuning instructions with each order.
> Usually a slight rest height adjustment is required to get bullet holes when you paper tune


Would it be better to do a walk-back tune instead of paper for T-4s?


----------



## turbonockguy (Mar 4, 2013)

Either way. probably trad shooing a walkback would work better.


----------

